# Traie Fogog Swimming Baths, Isle of Man - March 2010



## Lhiannan Shee (Mar 21, 2010)

It was nice and sunny today so took the dog for a walk down to a site local to me. I used to play here as a kid.

Traie Fogog opened in August 1896. The name is Manx for Periwinkle Bay. They lay at the bottom of a steep stairwell leading from the headland to the bottom of the cliff. It was built with a retaining wall, meaning the pool was filled up at high tide. They closed on the 1950’s after the cliffs began eroding, making them unsafe. Today all that remains is the outer wall of the pool, which still fills with water with the tide, along with small remains of the changing rooms.

The baths in 1900 - Picture courtesy of isle-of-man.com:






1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.



​


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lovely location there...does it still get used?


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Mar 21, 2010)

Mostly not, occasionally in summer you see children playing in it.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 21, 2010)

This looks great BG, it's in a lovely setting too. Lovely find. 

 Sal


----------

